
Can I buy your side project? - grantsch
My business partner and I want to jump into a cool project. My partner is a software developer and I&#x27;m a marketer&#x2F;sales guy.<p>We&#x27;re looking for side projects with users that are not monetized or just not making a lot of money. Our ideal partner in this would be someone who loves building things and wants to get compensated for doing so, but isn&#x27;t as excited about running a business and doing marketing.<p>Email in my bio<p>Thanks!<p>Grant
======
1121redblackgo
Look I totally think that if you can negotiate with someone and come up with a
deal that all parties find equitable, that that is legitimate business, and
I'm not sure why you should meet resistance on that front.

However, I am not sure if this is the type of thread that I would like to see
on hacker news.

~~~
grantsch
ok thanks

------
_bxg1
This is a weird way to go about things, especially since most "side projects"
these days are open-sourced by default. Why not come up with your own idea?

~~~
biolurker1
> most "side projects" these days are open-sourced by default

what???

~~~
_bxg1
*side projects that aren't already a for-profit endeavor (why would someone sell it if they're already making/planning to make money?)

~~~
krzepah
Isn't there a bias because open-sources projects are those more easily seen ?

What happens to those projects that are put on "wait" ? I doubt everyone just
put-on his work free of consequences

~~~
_bxg1
Personally if I start hacking on something, and the idea doesn't immediately
stand out as something I might want to build a business out of, it goes
straight to a public GitHub repo.

------
knowyourleadcom
Knowyourlead.com I work on a team of engineers with a few side projects if
interested. Craig@knowyourlead.com

Www.knowyourlead.com you can get a instant trial and play with it but Haven’t
gone live yet (turned on payments, finalized marketing messaging), business is
proven by high priced competitors with a lot of overhead and I was taking it
the low over head automated route. Was going to clean up a few things and
release in April.

------
instaash
Would you be interested in investing in a invention that I do not have any
money to get started better yet if you wanted to just pay me for my idea and
only when you start making money on it I would be happy with 5% my name is
Ashley and my email is l0v3l0ng3r@gmail.com if your interested.

------
justanotherc
I have an SEO based tool that's been limping along because I'm neither good at
marketing nor interested in learning in order to scale it up. Its a
customizable audit tool.

If that sounds interesting to you, get in touch with me and I can show you
more.

~~~
abhishek99
hey, I'm interested in checking this out. please contact me via the email in
my bio.

Would love to buy this.

~~~
justanotherc
Okay!

------
karmakaze
Have a look at gitgrep.com and quicklog.io and let me know if interested in
either of those. I also run hackerer.news but that's a public service and to
keep me from wasting too much Fomo time 'refreshing'.

------
system2
How can someone trust you with their valuable ideas and already in-motion
projects?

~~~
TuringNYC
Make sure there are clear milestones and metrics with an earn-in vesting
schedule. The last thing you need is a stranger who immediately owns 25 or 50%
of your company doing nothing except collecting rent 9or encumbering you’re
business.

That said, if the arrangement can be structured to be fair to both parties
this sounds like a great deal.

One particular thing I’d warn techies about are “business guys” asking for an
ever longer list of uncompensated enhancements, only after which they put in
their effort. If anyone suggests this — run. Both sides need skin in the game.

~~~
grantsch
I agree w/ you on this.

Complicated earnout arrangements aren't something we're interested in.

We're interested in taking over businesses and using our skillset (marketing
for me / software for my partner) to unlock value in the business

------
chad_strategic
I have a stock trading algo that tracks over 500 stocks profitably. Never been
able to market it on the web. Even in today’s market. Website is in my
profile, not for sale but can license it.

~~~
grantsch
if it's really profitable why don't you raise a fund

~~~
skinnymuch
Aren’t there others similarly profitable? Doubt they can all raise funds. Or
would want to.

~~~
grantsch
I’m confused

If you have a profitable strategy that scales up, raise capital to execute on
it. Doesn’t seem too hard.

~~~
skinnymuch
What about bootstrapped companies? Basecamp technically took Bezos’ money, but
pocketed it mostly. 1Password didn’t take “funding” until now, again, mostly
to cash out.

Gumroad was scalable and makes a decent amount of money. It just wasn’t for
the way the VCs wanted. So it didn’t work out that way, but the founder was
still making mid 6 figures.

~~~
grantsch
if you had a machine that could profitably pick stocks why would you ever
invest just your money (not a lot) vs other people’s money (could be infinite
if your strategy scales)

------
pidtuner
Mine is pidtuner.com, currently have 1000 engineers visiting each month. Not
much, but quite specialized.

------
dhruvkar
keto.fm

please buy it from me. it's a content site but could evolve to be an
indiehackers for keto. There wasn't a site out there last I checked.

------
zapstar
What is your budget?

~~~
grantsch
we have access to capital for the right thing

~~~
TuringNYC
I am intrigued. It would help if you could share some success stories where
you have done this, perhaps with before and after.

~~~
grantsch
hey we can talk email me (in bio)

